# coupure son apple tv



## phil585 (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

je veux regarder un concert de 2h converti en mp4 avec Ivi. 

Alors que je me sers toujours de Ivi pour convertir et que cela fonctionne à merveille, même pour des films de plus de 2h, lorsque je regarde ce concert, l'image continue d'être lue mais pas le son et ce, après qq min. Je dois alors revenir au menu de l'appletv (retour anormalement lent d'ailleurs!) et redémarrer le concert.

Mon appltv est à jour ainsi qu'Itunes.

Merci pour votre aide et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## jujulianos (3 Septembre 2014)

Salut, 

Je relance se post car j'ai le même soucis avec mon apple TV3, j'utilise iVI aussi, je l'ai réinstalle mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai envoyé un mail, mais pas encore eu de réponse...


----------

